# Crazy Punk Rock Easter Girl



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Not sure what else we should call Gracie!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Cool! Her pink is much better than Gryff's was.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Looks like Amanda gave you great advice on how to do it, LOL.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Yeah, we didn't do it all over though...i may add some tomorrow...not sure. The spray color works great!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*she is a true californian...*

We aren't doing anything fun because we are doggy sitting. I'm just trying to keep them quiet. Our guest is quite a barker...so you realize that havanese aren't that big of barkers.

She looks adorable.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

hahahaha! I'm sorry, that's hilarious. Poor Gracie. I'm sure she wishes Easter had never come.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

actually Lina...she thinks she is so cute...she is prancing all around! can't wait to take her to the family party tomorrow...they have never seen her. my sister in law has a 7 month old westie...they are going to die when they see her.
I wish she didn't have the tear staining though...


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I think Pink Punk Rocker girl fits Gracie perfectly! :biggrin1: I wonder what the other dogs will think of her! lol Cute.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Gracie is a riot! She looks like she knows she is cool in the second photo eace:


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

like how i did her tail? LOL


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Awww, she is "Pretty in Pink".


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Karla- that is exactly why I took the video of Belle. Cause in person Belle thought she was hot ****! But she loves to be dressed up and she jumps in her dog bag. When people think it is cruel, they just need to meet her to understand!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

awww little miss pink! she does look like a lot girls I went to college with back in the punk rock 80's


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Karla - what did you use?


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

I would totally do that to Daisy, as a joke to annoy me boys and dh. But, won't that stuff rub off on the carpet, furniture, etc???


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

ivyagogo said:


> Karla - what did you use?


I used a spray from Sally's beauty supply.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Tritia said:


> I would totally do that to Daisy, as a joke to annoy me boys and dh. But, won't that stuff rub off on the carpet, furniture, etc???


It hasn't rubbed off on anything...i have heard the kool-aid does though!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

karlabythec said:


> It hasn't rubbed off on anything...i have heard the kool-aid does though!


well, she's one cool chick! :biggrin1:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Grace looks adorable.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Haha. Gracie looks cute.
Gina


----------

